# UV Reactive Jell-O



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello,

Basically i wanted to share a recipe that makes a Jello that reacts to UV light....

Ingredients;

Tonic Water
Packet of Jello
Pan and Cooker


Instructions;

1) First find out the amount of water needed for the packet of Jello, but instead of water use tonic water...( Tip; Add an extra bit of water as the water will evapourate )

2) Pour the tonic water into a pan and bring to the boil...

3) Take off the boiling tonic water and make up the jello packet...

4) Pour out solution into the containers..

5) Leave the jello to set...

6) Once set take the jello and place under the UV light...

7) Enjoy!




Facts;

~ It is safe to consume...
~ The tonic water contains a chemical called "Quinine", which is UV reactive...
~ You can use this for any other recipes that need water...









_Picture From Instructables_

Ruggerz


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice!! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

very nice
thanks for sharing that and the pic too

what flavor jello did you use.
Glows nicely. wonder if other flovors dye would counter act the glow effect?


----------



## electr0n (Oct 18, 2008)

Very cool, thanks for the info. I just got some uv led's and was wondering what might be uv reactive around the house...


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

icemanfred said:


> very nice
> thanks for sharing that and the pic too
> 
> what flavor jello did you use.
> Glows nicely. wonder if other flovors dye would counter act the glow effect?


The picture isnt mine....( If forgot to take pictures )

I used lime, gives a nice more green effect, with or without UV


Ruggerz


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice! I wonder what else tonic water would work in


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Does it make it taste any different? I've never used tonic water for anything other than adding it to paints...


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

it makes it a bit more bitter in a way, but you may want to add sugar, i didnt need to...

You could use it in cocktails but, not many food ones work....


I am currently finding out UV icecream...


Ruggerz


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

did you add alcohol?


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

icemanfred said:


> did you add alcohol?


Nope, just made the jello as normal but with tonic water..

ruggerz


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*THis is very cool!! Thanks for the tip. *


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting recipe....I may have to try this for my Halloween party...


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Can't wait to give this a spin! I wonder how different flavors will affect the glow color.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

IslandCryptKeeper said:


> Can't wait to give this a spin! I wonder how different flavors will affect the glow color.


Same here. I can't help wonder if the green lime jello with purple UV light behind causes it to "glow" or just "illuminate"?


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

I ran out and tried this tonight... couldn't wait.

It didn't glow like in the picutre unless you put the black light RIGHT on it. Might have to do some sort of light-table to get it to really work. The recipe says to wait for the jello to set up before using the UV light. I was impatient, so I didn't wait for it to set. Not sure whether that'll affect it or not.

Also, I used both a huge 48" true black light and an incandescent type screw-in black light. The incandescent one made the green jellow glow red. Any guesses on that one?

------------------------------------------

As a side note, while I had the black light out, the Mr. Clean in the kitchen was AWESOME and the Palmolive (regular old green stuff) was pretty cool to. Jif peanut butter glowed a weird yellow. The tonic water by itself was a crazy whitish blue.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

To increase the UV strength you could keep the tonic water boiling for longer so that the tonic water is slightly more concentrated and therefore increasing the quinine per litre, and hopefully making the Jello-O more reactive...

Ruggerz


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Veyr cool. Now I have to figure out how to set up a table outside because my daughter wants it for her annual Halloween/birthday party.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Great I read this now I have an uncontrollable urge to make this.


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*Perfect.*

Thanks for posting this recipe. I am thinking if will make the perfect slime on "the dentures" prop from the Drag me to hell movie. EXCELLENT!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

So when we tried it, it tasted like, well JellO made with tonic water. We threw most of it out because it tasted like ____. I suggest you try this out before you serve it at a party. You will likely want to tweak the recipe. We used sugar-free jello and regular Safeway Tonic Water. It really was awful. Also, it didn't glow very much unless it was right by the black light (within a few inches.) This is one of those things you should give a test-drive to avoid disappointment.

ICK


----------



## Little Evie (Jun 14, 2009)

Junit said:


> Nice! I wonder what else tonic water would work in


Apologies if someone else wrote this..but how about gin?!?


----------



## not2scary (Sep 25, 2009)

This looks like a great recipe to try. 

Thanks for posting it!

Just a thought: If you're standing outside in the sun and pour Tonic Water on yourself, will your skin glow? -Or- If you saturate your hair with it and stand under a UV light at a Halloween party, will your hair glow?


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

good idea.


----------



## Smiter (Sep 23, 2009)

Be great do do that jello in a brain mold! Gelatin Brain Mold in Decorations Body Parts


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

Soooooo awesome. We have a couple of 48" black lights in the living room and white sheets over everything. These will be that "extra" touch.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

IslandCryptKeeper said:


> So when we tried it, it tasted like, well JellO made with tonic water. We threw most of it out because it tasted like ____. I suggest you try this out before you serve it at a party. You will likely want to tweak the recipe. We used sugar-free jello and regular Safeway Tonic Water. It really was awful. Also, it didn't glow very much unless it was right by the black light (within a few inches.) This is one of those things you should give a test-drive to avoid disappointment.
> 
> ICK


Good idea.


----------

